

Ask HN: On marketing & ethics, where is the limit? - malditojavi

Recently I have seen how a 5-year company decided to not continue anymore with the service they were providing. 8 months, this same company had a really agressive campaign to get users from similar tools by offering them big discounts.<p>After their shutdown notice, karma comes around.5 competitors companies are doing a lot of efforts on paid search to make firewood out of the fallen tree.<p>I got the impression that the first campaign done to grab users from other companies - while they were still alive  is &#x27;nicer&#x27; - or at least more ethic - than the campaign that nowadays are doing its competitors.<p>Ethic both actions?
======
moron4hire
I've tried to live by the mantra, "if you have to ask if something is ethical,
you already know it's not, you're just looking for an excuse."

